# My 2 Jotul 3CB pics



## unit40 (Sep 26, 2008)

Just a few pics


----------



## btj1031 (Sep 26, 2008)

Nice stove(s).  It really fits nicely in the fireplace.


----------



## unit40 (Sep 26, 2008)

Thanks J-Man. My fireplace is really small, but the stove just fits in there with the short-leg kit.


----------



## moondoggy (Sep 26, 2008)

looks great, but youll probably get better heat if you could move it out more no?
a good portion of the convection is lost, and the heat soaks unto the concrete.


----------



## unit40 (Sep 26, 2008)

The installation in the livingroom fireplace has just enough clearance on all sides. The freestanding stove in the basement man-cave is there because the wife wanted it set out of the way for normal traffic. The way I see it, the concrete may hold heat, but it will also release the heat. Center chimney too. Soo all that masonry mass will retain and release the heat. Plus, the heat rises up the stairway and heats the entire first floor of the house to 78 deg. dead of winter, and will work its way up to the second floor but only 60's. The mancave will hit 80's or more, just rediculous sometimes. That room os in the basement, insulated from the unfinished portion too, as well as the foundation. But the stove is sitting on the concrete foundation floor with tile.


----------



## Todd (Sep 26, 2008)

Looking good. How does that basement stove draft with those 3 ea 90 degree elbows? Have you thought about using 45's instead?


----------



## bill*67 (Sep 27, 2008)

nice stoves. like the pict. of the one downstairs.


----------



## unit40 (Oct 1, 2008)

Todd said:
			
		

> Looking good. How does that basement stove draft with those 3 ea 90 degree elbows? Have you thought about using 45's instead?



I get a serious draft from the downstairs stove. I was worried about it when i replaced with the Jotul, so I installed a damper in the pipe. It ran fine without the damper last winter. So I wasn't really worried about the elbows. That pipe goes through a thimble into the flue and runs up the rest af the basement,  first, second floors, attic, then up and out the chimney. After years of rusting ugly black stove-pipe, I decided to run all stainless. I really like the look and durability.


----------



## tinkabranc (Oct 1, 2008)

Very nice!
No worries about your home being cold in the winter ;-)


----------



## RI Jim (Oct 4, 2008)

Nice pics, I see you have it child proofed pretty well too. My brother inlaw heats his log cabin in Vt. with a 3cb and it holds coals overnight but it's not real hot in the am But enough to keep the heat from comming on in the morning.


----------



## unit40 (Oct 6, 2008)

Glowball Worming Bustierre said:
			
		

> looks like the stove without the fence has a chance of dripping cresote/condensations onto stovetop! = fluepipe seems fitted wrong.
> CHECK IT OUT OR CAL THE CODEMASTER!



I didn't see this post until GWB's PM. I got home and checked the pipes. They are all OK. Each section connects INTO each successive section into the stove. The poor quality of the pictures created a visual illusion. It is great there are members here looking out for each other. GREAT FORUM and thanks.


----------



## BJ64 (Oct 7, 2008)

RI Jim said:
			
		

> Nice pics, I see you have it child proofed pretty well too.



I just got bopped on the head.  The wife was commenting on the kid cage and I popped off saying it was a deluxe wood rack.


----------



## unit40 (Oct 7, 2008)

BJ64 said:
			
		

> RI Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The kid cage was a necessity for the past 7 years. Detaches from the wall brackets very easily if need be. The wife still wants it up probably for a few more. It has not only kept the toddlers out but it has helped with runaway toys too. She has wanted one for the mancave but that is where I drew the line Score.....Wifey 1,967,647,037,003 - Hubby 1


----------



## BJ64 (Oct 7, 2008)

unit40 said:
			
		

> Score.....Wifey 1,967,647,037,003 - Hubby 1



Hey not bad You are way ahead of most of us!


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Oct 7, 2008)

Good stuff!  Are these recent installs?

I am always curious how much wood people with 2 stoves go through.


----------



## unit40 (Oct 7, 2008)

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> Good stuff!  Are these recent installs?
> 
> I am always curious how much wood people with 2 stoves go through.



The livingroom stove was installed 8 years ago. It replaced a little Waterford Leprechaun that I moved down to the mancave to replace a Dutchwest wood/coal cat stove that was down there. Sold the Waterford last fall and put in the new Jotul. Although we have two stoves, they are rarely running at the same time. It would have to be fareeeezina$$ cold outside. The mancave stove is generally reserved for weekends when I am home, or after I have been plowing and sanding for a couple of days on end and need some quiet time staring at the flames in my skivvies......cause that is all you can wear down there...(Honey, come on down, and invite your freinds!). So as a dual stove person I should be treated as a single stove burner. I burn roughly 3 cord per season, generally 1 cord gets used up by New Year's eve. But I have to say that each stove puts out a different sort of heat. The livingroom hearth installation heats up the masonry. The center chimney will pump out the heat for hours and for days (depending on how long the stove has been running) after the stove hasn't been run. The mancave heats up the first floor real fast, but once the stove is out, things will cool down real fast.


----------



## woodburn (Oct 8, 2008)

Very nice stoves.  I too think the upstairs one would throw off a lot more heat if it were able to be moved out a bit, but you have to do what you have to do.  - I have that exact same hearthgate.  It's a beautiful thing!


----------



## unit40 (Oct 8, 2008)

woodburn said:
			
		

> Very nice stoves.  I too think the upstairs one would throw off a lot more heat if it were able to be moved out a bit, but you have to do what you have to do.  - I have that exact same hearthgate.  It's a beautiful thing!



I never mentioned that at times we will run a small fan next to the caged stove. We point the fan into the fireplace along the right side of the Jotul. The air moves around the back and top of the stove and comes out nice and toasty. Ususally reserved for the coooooldest weather because it just makes the room too hot for everyone and at times quite unbearable. Running a fan definitely workes sort of like an insert would, and keeps the energy storage from the masonry, so you don't get the latent heat as much. I try to keep the stove temps up so I keep an eye on the fan usage and limit it if it cools the stove too much. I will use a Vornado type of fan which is variable speed so you can have either a real slow breeze or a heat gun effect. You have to turn it off to reload though.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Oct 8, 2008)

Makes me long for cold weather to be honest.  One of my dogs is just too contented with the recent fires at night.


----------

